# Frogs & Toads > Budgett's Frogs >  Budgett frog sick

## kar2888

New to the forum, I have a sick 2 year old budgett frog. She's always been healthy and a hearty eater.  Last night she was completely unresponsive. Thought she was dead, but I put my finger towards her eye and she blinked.  Can't get her to the vet because their only opening is on monday. I change her water everyday, and use dechlorinated water. Put her in about 2 inches of spring water, but don't know what else to do.

----------


## Carlos

Welcome to FF Kar!  Please read this and see if you need to change anything in frog care:  http://www.frogforum.net/budgetts-fr...etts-frog.html.  In order to better help, can you please provide answers here to questions in this thread:  Trouble in Frog Enclosure.

I have not kept Budgett's; but those who have will need as much information as possible to narrow down problem and provide help.  Thank you  :Frog Smile:  !

----------


## kar2888

She's in a fuly aquatic set up. 15g tank. Water heated to 78 degrees. She does have a little spot to get out of the water, but she never uses it. Aestivated her twice without any problems. Been soaking in spring water for a few hours now. Still hasn't moved.

----------


## kar2888

Thanks Mentat

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> Thanks Mentat


Post some pictures of the frog and its enclosure.

Give detailed feeding information. What you feed it and how often.

I have not kept Budgett's before, but I may be of some assistence. I'll see if I can round up some Budgett's keepers too.

----------


## Herpguy

Please describe "unresponsive" to us a little better.  Do you feed your budgett's rodents?  They become extremely sluggish when they eat them.  Also, have you allowed your budgett's to aestivate?  Two years old is usually the point at which unaestivated budgett's start to die.  Please give us some more detailed information and we'll do our best to help.

----------


## kar2888

She won't move to get away when I try to pick him up. Thought he was dead until I tried to poke her eye and she blinked. Don't feed rodents to her. I've fed her nightcrawlers all her life, mixed in with some tuffies, dubai roaches, and on rare instances hornworms.
I've aestivated her twice since I've had her, both have been successful. Tank is all water with a float ramp to get out of the water. Will try and get a pic later for you. I do change the water out every other day, daily if she soils it pretty bad. I really do take good care of them. The only time I've seen her act like this is when she comes out of the cocoon after aestivation, and she's real sluggish and unresponsive for a few days. BTW I keep the water at 78 degrees. Reading on the internet it sounds like some kind of adema

----------


## kar2888

Thanks any help will do, I feed her every week, nightcrawlers, dubai roaches, tuffies. I vary the meals. Use forceps, she usually eats from them. Aestivate her during the winter months, done it twice successfully, water is kept at 78 degrees. Thought she was dead but blinked when I put my finger torwards her eye. Will try and get pics later. She has an all aquatic setup, with a float ramp to lay on, but she never uses it. only time i've seen her like this is when she wakes up after aestivation, but she was fine earlier this week. Now I have her in a small tank, with just spring water to soak in until I find out whats wrong with her. I really appreciate any help you can offer.

----------

